

PayPal no longer works in Greece–and why that matters - valanto
http://qz.com/444188/paypal-no-longer-works-in-greece-and-why-that-matters/

======
harperlee
But the argument could be made that because no one knows about the underlying
banks, and all services goes through coinbase / lending club / etc., a
commoditization is making banks irrelevant, and they are getting stripped from
an important part of their business, which is the services that they provide
to their customers.

